# Aquatic center lights



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been asked to look at the lighting in a school 
lap pool area. This is for their area lighting. Inside. Not underwater pool lights.They are interested in saving energy i.e. $$$$ and they want to reduce maintenance costs if possible. 30' ceilings and awkward locations. Another issue is safety. They currently are using 1000w MH. These are closed and gasketed with heat resistant glass. They said one of the lenses broke and fell onto the deck around the pool and into the pool.
I have seen some 400w induction lights. Basically a tunnel light. I don't have any experience with induction lighting. I know that induction lights are supposed to last a long time. Do they live up to the hype? No restrike time? One manufacturer has a line that says "pupil lumen" in the specs. First I've heard of that.
I don't think led would work here unless we used a bazillion of them.
What else might work in a pool area?


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://letstalkaboutlight.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-different-area-of-led-usage-gs.html

don't know about price but these seem great for 400W MH replacement.


----------

